# Canyon Preview 2005: Nerve XC Serie



## mstaab_canyon (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie versprochen hier vor dem Launch der neuen Webseite (Ende November) und dem Katalog (Dezember) schon eine exclusive IBC-Preview auf das 2005er Canyon Programm. Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.

Die Nerve XC Reihe:






*(Designbeispiel, Austattung entspricht nicht der Serie)*

Die 100 mm Federwegsklasse ist der Alleskönner schlechthin bei Canyon. Diese zahlenmäßig gewichtigste Klasse muss auch einiges mitmachen: vom Alpencross über Marathonrennen oder auch nur die Feierabend-
Hausrunde.
Augenfälligster Unterschied zu den Vorgängermodellen ist der nunmehr stehende Dämpfer wie bei den Race-Modellen. Durch diese Maßnahme ist das Gewicht der Rahmen um über 10 % niedriger ohne dass Rahmensteifigkeit
verloren wurde. Im Gegenteil: Durch das neuentwickelte 52 mm XC Unterrohr, welches exakt zwischen Race- und Enduro-Dimensionierung ausgeführt ist, ist der STW-Wert nochmals deutlich verbessert worden. Dies kommt vor Allem allen Fox-Gabel-Fahrern entgegen, welche jetzt einen ebenbürtig steifen Rahmen passend zur Gabel zu schätzen wissen. Die Nerve XC Modelle sind somit extrem leichte Touren und Cross-Country-Fullys, ohne die geringsten Abstriche in puncto Lagertechnik und Steifigkeit. Wie bei allen Viergelenkern von Canyon sind 8 reibungs- und wartungsfreie Kugellager im Hinterbau eingebaut. Mit dem extrem seitensteifen und sensiblen CNC Anlenkhebel ergeben sich 110 mm aktiver Federweg. Die Federgabel-Geometrie der Nerve XC Modelle ist auf 100 bis 120 mm angepasst. Die Canyon Viergelenktechnik mit optimierter Momentan-Polbahn (virtueller Schwingendrehpunktverlauf ) garantiert ein antriebsneutrales und pedalrückschlagfreies Einfederungsverhalten. Der steife CNC-Hebel hat nicht nur eine überlegene
Federbeinanlenkungs-Progression, sondern stützt den Hinterbau neutral zu den eingeleiteten Bremsmomentkräften ab. Dies bedeutet ein immerzu aktives Fahrwerk  auch bei Bremsmanövern. Die voll versenkbare Sattelstütze
und der schnörkellose steife Diamantrahmen ermöglichen vor allem bergab eine souveränes Fahrverhalten ohne Bergauf auch nur ein Körnchen Kraft zu
verschenken.

*Nerve XC 3*

*Sattel*	Selle Italia Nitrox
*Bremsen* Magura Julie
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Pro
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Lenker*	Iridium UltraLite
*Vorbau*	Canyon AheadCany
*Sattelstütze*	Kalloy Aluminium
*Dämpfer*	Manitou Radium 45
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Elite 100 mm
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Julie
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager*	Cartridge gedichtet
*Preis* *1099,- Euro*

*Nerve XC 4*

*Sattel*	Selle Italia Nitrox
*Bremsen* Magura Julie
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Pro
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Lenker*	Iridium UltraLite
*Vorbau*	Canyon Ahead
*Sattelstütze*Kalloy Aluminium
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Super 90-120 mm RTA
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Julie
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Octalink, Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore
*Preis* *1299,- Euro*

*Nerve XC 5*

*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Bremsen* Magura Louise
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Lenker*	Iridium UltraLite
*Vorbau*	yntace F139
*Sattelstütze*	Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Super Air 100 mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Octalink, Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore
*Preis* *1499,- Euro*

*Nerve XC 6*

*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Bremsen* Magura Louise
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben*	Iridium Ultimate
*Lenker*	Iridium UltraLite
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Gabel*	Manitou Black Super Air 100mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore LX
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Preis* *1799,- Euro*

*Nerve XC 7*

*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Bremsen* Shimano Deore XT
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Felgen*	Iridium Disc XP
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* Shimano Deore XT
*Lenker*	Easton EA 70 Riserbar
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Gabel*	Fox FRLT 100mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore XT DualControl
*Bremsgriffe* Shimano Deore XT DualControl
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Preis* *1999,- Euro*

*Nerve XC 8*

*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Bremsen* Magura Marta
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Felgen* DT Swiss XR 4.1 D
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* DT Swiss 240
*Lenker*	Easton EA 70 Riserbar
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Gabel*	Fox FRLT 100mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano XTR RapidFire
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Marta
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Preis* *2399,- Euro*

*Nerve XC 9*

*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Bremsen* Magura Marta
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25"
*Felgen* DT Swiss XR 4.1 D
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* DT Swiss 240
*Lenker* Syntace Carbon Riser
*Vorbau* Syntace F99
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Gabel*	Fox FRLT 100mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Marta
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Preis* *2699,- Euro*

Infos zu Lieferterminen folgen, bestellbar ab dem Relaunch der Webseite Ende November.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## stick007 (15. Oktober 2004)

Schöne Bikes,

aber ich kann keinen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen dem Nerve XC 5 und XC 6 feststellen. Dafür dann 300 Euro mehr? Hab ich was übersehen?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,



> aber ich kann keinen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen dem Nerve XC 5 und XC 6 feststellen. Dafür dann 300 Euro mehr? Hab ich was übersehen?



Hauptunterschied sind sicherlich die Kurbeln/Innenlager aus der Shimano Deore XT Serie beim XC 6. Außerdem die Iridium Ultimate Naben (XT Niveau), die LX Schalthebel, und der SLK Sattel (Einzelverkauf 96,- Euro!).

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Alkaloid (17. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank für den detaillierten Preview, Staabi!  Ich bin froh, habe ich mir nicht im Ausverkauf noch ein Bike geholt, sondern auf die 2005er-Daten von Canyon gewartet. Mein neues Bike wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein XC4 oder XC5. Vor allem das XC4 mit 1299 Euro ist ein Wahnsinnsangebot, mehr Bike für das Geld geht wohl nicht! Da heisst es dann wohl frühzeitig bestellen, damit man nicht bis im Sommer auf sein Rad warten muss.
Ich hoffe, Canyon rechnet auch mit einem Ansturm v.a. auf die günstigen Modelle und tätigt die Vorbestellungen für die Parts entsprechend grosszügig.


----------



## ChrHurek (17. Oktober 2004)

meine wahl wird wohl auf das XC6 fallen. Ich hätte jetzt nur noch gerne gewusst welche Farbe der Rahmen hat. Die XC Modelle sind ja nicht alle schwarz, oder? 
Grüße
Christian


----------



## Christian Knies (17. Oktober 2004)

Kann man beim xc5 gegen Aufpreis die FRLT Gabel statt der Black von Manitou bekommen?


----------



## Schorsch0818 (17. Oktober 2004)

Was ist denn der Unterschied in der Gabel beim XC4 und XC5? 
Ich suche ein Bike für Touren hier in den Alpen. Kein Downdhill, Drops oder Race. Normal rauf und wieder runter.  Soll aber halten und Spass machen.  Langt das XC4?

Schorsch


----------



## weissbierbiker (17. Oktober 2004)

das xc 4 hat eine stahlfeder (gutes ansprechen aber mehr gewicht, zum anpassen an rider gewicht brauchts ne andere feder) das xc 5 ne luftfeder(leichter, nicht ganz so feines ansprechen anpassung bis zu gewissem grad über luftkammer)--ich hab die stahlfeder von diesem jaht und bin sehr zufrieden---denke das xc 4 reicht dir .  gruss wbb

@Christian Knies: du kannst generell nichts austauschen lassen, musste wohl das xc für 1999 nehmen oder selber tauschen und original bei ebay verklopfen.


----------



## Knuffi (18. Oktober 2004)

Kann man den bei der Gabel im XC6 die Einstellungen auf das Fahrergewicht abstimmen ( 100 Kg ) ?

Gruß, Knuffi


----------



## stick007 (18. Oktober 2004)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den bei der Gabel im XC6 die Einstellungen auf das Fahrergewicht abstimmen ( 100 Kg ) ?
> 
> Gruß, Knuffi



Hallo Knuffi,

das XC6 hat laut Liste eine Manitou Black  Super Air Gabel. Das ist eine Luftfedergabel. D. h. du kannst mit einer Pumpe die Gabel selber auf Dein Gewicht abstimmen.
Das einzige Problem ist, das in der Manitou Gabel zusätzlich noch eine Stahlfeder drin ist. Diese Stahlfeder unterstützt die Luftfeder im Anfangsbereich des Federweges, den sogenannten "Sag". Die Stahlfeder ist laut Aussage vom Michael (siehe Forum Mountainbike Magazin) bis 86 kg ausgelegt. Somit wird das Ansprechverhalten ein bißchen schlechter, da man zum Ausgleich der "überforderten" Stahlfeder, den Luftdruck erhöhen muss.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Haftig (18. Oktober 2004)

Da ich keine Ahnung von Federgabeln habe würde ich gerne wissen warum das xc 4 als einziges xc eine 120 mm Gabel hat (Kosten oder.......) und kann diese Höhe negativen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben? Mir scheint das die geometrie auf ne 100 mm Gabel ausgelegt ist, soll ich das Ding dann immer auf 100 runteregelt lassen.(wofür dann ne 120 er Gabel) 
und hat die Gabel eigentlich ein Lockout.


Grüße

Haftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2004)

Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich keine Ahnung von Federgabeln habe würde ich gerne wissen warum das xc 4 als einziges xc eine 120 mm Gabel hat (Kosten oder.......) und kann diese Höhe negativen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben? Mir scheint das die geometrie auf ne 100 mm Gabel ausgelegt ist, soll ich das Ding dann immer auf 100 runteregelt lassen.(wofür dann ne 120 er Gabel)
> und hat die Gabel eigentlich ein Lockout.
> 
> 
> ...



wow, gute frage, wieso eine variogabel!?!?!   
komm einfach nicht drauf  

naja, du kannst die gabel doch auch mit 100mm fahren. und wenns mal länger bergab geht, tremalzo oder so, dann kann man die schön lang machen.
du kannst natürlich auch mit 90 überall runter.

ich mags und nutze es  

gruß
fone


----------



## Haftig (18. Oktober 2004)

.......schnelle Antwort!
mit der Variante 90-120mm mehr, bessere Möglichkeiten
als mit den teureren Bikes .............?
Ich glaube die Gabel ist einfach kostengünstiger.
Aber da ich bisher fast nur positives über das "Vorjahresmodell" gelesen
habe kann man ja nix falsch machen, und die Julie -Bremsen würden mir glaube
ich auch reichen.
Mal sehen welches Bike meins wird, hängt ja zum Teil (abgesehen vom Preis)
auch noch von der Farbe ab.

Grüße

Haftig


----------



## holger.frank (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Staabi,

gibts den XC (und den Enduro) Rahmen dann auch wieder als Rahmenkit ?
 - Preis ?
 - Dämpfer ?
 - Farbe ?


----------



## fone (19. Oktober 2004)

Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> .......schnelle Antwort!
> mit der Variante 90-120mm mehr, bessere Möglichkeiten
> als mit den teureren Bikes .............?
> Ich glaube die Gabel ist einfach kostengünstiger.
> ...



ich weiss auch nicht, letztes modelljahr wars doch genauso, das billigste modell hatte die variogabel. gerade wegen der gabel habe ich damals nicht das nächst teurere genommen. die uvps der gabeln waren soweit ich mich erinnern kann nicht sehr unterschiedlich -also- ka.  aber wie gesagt, ich mag die niveauverstellung, auch wenn die vollen 120mm teilweise für den lenkwinkel tatsächlich etwas viel sind. 

in der beschreibung oben steht übrigens auslegung für gabeln von 100-120mm.

gruß
fone


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Oktober 2004)

Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> mit der Variante 90-120mm mehr, bessere Möglichkeiten
> als mit den teureren Bikes .............?




Das seh ich auch so, schade, dass es nur beim günstigen XC eine Variogabel gibt!
(eine Minute 1 oder 3, oder eine Fox Talas würde eigentlich auch gut an ein XC passen...)


----------



## staycool (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
2005 muss ein Fully her und nach dem die 2004er Canyons schon weg waren, war es vielleicht sogar besser bis 2005 zu warten.  
Eine Frage allerdings noch zur Preview:
Kannst du schon etwas über das Gewicht der XCs sagen?

Gruß Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loeti (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo mstaab,

werde mir wohl das XC9 gönnen. Hätte aber noch folgende Fragen:

1) Sind es DT240 S oder DT240 Naben?
2) Wie sind die Laufräder eingespeicht? Mit DT Competition 2.0-1.8 oder den
Supercomp mit 2.0-1.7-1.8?
3) Alunippel?
3) Ist der Rahmen eloxiert?

mfg 
Lothar


----------



## Knuffi (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich werde das XC6 nehmen, scheint mir vom Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis das beste zu sein   

Bin ja mal gespannt wann die ersten Modelle ausgeliefert werden wenn man einer der ersten ist, der bestellt. Wird bestimmt ende März werden   

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich heute schon auf das Teil, hoffentlich ist die Farbe beim XC6 aus noch cool.

Happy Trails and Canyon rulez


----------



## Haftig (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Staabi,
du kannst doch bestimmt was dazu sagen............!  


			
				Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich keine Ahnung von Federgabeln habe würde ich gerne wissen warum das xc 4 als einziges xc eine 120 mm Gabel hat (Kosten oder.......) und kann diese Höhe negativen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben? Mir scheint das die geometrie auf ne 100 mm Gabel ausgelegt ist, soll ich das Ding dann immer auf 100 runteregelt lassen.(wofür dann ne 120 er Gabel)
> und hat die Gabel eigentlich ein Lockout.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Oktober 2004)

Erst lesen, dann fragen!

Zitat aus obiger Beschreibung:

"
Die Federgabel-Geometrie der Nerve XC Modelle ist auf 100 bis 120 mm angepasst.
"

Problem gelöst?


----------



## Knuffi (22. Oktober 2004)

Mal eine Frage, hat eigentlich schon jemand den *Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way* Dämpfer gefahren und wenn ja, wie verhält sich der denn so ? Ich meine ob er auch nur wirklich dann dämpft wenn er soll oder ob ein Wippen im Hinterbau zu spüren ist. Mein Dealer meinte nämlich das die SPV Technik noch nicht wirklich ausgereift ist und das der Dämpfer, wenn man z.B. einen Bordstein runter fährt, gar nicht "anspringt".

Einen völligen Lockout hat der ja nicht, oder ?


----------



## dacrazy1 (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi Knuffi

Bin vorletzte Woche ein Mietbike mit SPV auf Mallorca gefahren; ich, subjektiv gesehen, gebe deinem Händler recht. Entweder spricht die Federung schlecht an, oder mit wenig Druck in der SPV-Kammer gefahren, hast Du trotzdem ein Schaukelstuhl. Fazit: Wer rund pedaliert braucht kein SPV. Ein Argument das für SPV spricht, ist sicherlich das Fahren im Wiegetritt, aber mal ehrlich:siehst Du viele Biker die im Wiegetritt fahren? Ich sehe jedenfalls wenige, und wann, dann nur für einige Meter. M.E. ist ein Fahrwerk, dass ich selber "lockouten" kann viel sinnvoller, leichter, nicht so wartungsanfällig und alls angenehmer Nebeneffekt zumeist auch günstiger in der Anschaffung, und daher die bessere Investition...rein subjektiv gesehen. 

Gruss daCrazy1


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Oktober 2004)

@dacrazy1:

Was für ein Bike war das denn? Ein neuer guter Viergelenker, oder doch eher ein nicht mehr ganz taufrischer Eingelenker?

Ein guter Viergelenker wippt nämlich an sich schon kaum -- man kann ihn also mit wenig SPV-Druck fahren -- nur wenig Komfort geht verloren. 

Einen Komfortverlust hat man natürlich immer, das ist unbestritten, das neue SPV Evolve soll aber deutlich sensibler sein als die erste Generation. 

Ansonsten interessant: Fox RP3 oder Septune -- da kannst du während d. Fahrt die Intensität des ProPedal verstellen u. z.B. für's Bergabfahren ganz ausschalten --> Volle Sensibilität!


----------



## Haftig (23. Oktober 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Erst lesen, dann fragen!
> 
> Zitat aus obiger Beschreibung:
> 
> ...



Habe ich schon mitgeschnitten, aber naja, wollte halt zu meiner Beruhigung Informationen aus erster Hand, auch bezüglich Lockout ja/nein.
Ich schwanke noch zwischen xc 5 o. 4....

Gruß 

Haftig


----------



## checkb (23. Oktober 2004)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Knuffi
> 
> Bin vorletzte Woche ein Mietbike mit SPV auf Mallorca gefahren; ich, subjektiv gesehen, gebe deinem Händler recht. Entweder spricht die Federung schlecht an, oder mit wenig Druck in der SPV-Kammer gefahren, hast Du trotzdem ein Schaukelstuhl. Fazit: Wer rund pedaliert braucht kein SPV. Ein Argument das für SPV spricht, ist sicherlich das Fahren im Wiegetritt, aber mal ehrlich:siehst Du viele Biker die im Wiegetritt fahren? Ich sehe jedenfalls wenige, und wann, dann nur für einige Meter. M.E. ist ein Fahrwerk, dass ich selber "lockouten" kann viel sinnvoller, leichter, nicht so wartungsanfällig und alls angenehmer Nebeneffekt zumeist auch günstiger in der Anschaffung, und daher die bessere Investition...rein subjektiv gesehen.
> 
> Gruss daCrazy1



Hallo daCrazy1,

was bist Du da gefahren bzw. wer hat Dir Kiste eingestellt.   Ich fahre ein 2004'er XC 6 und habe ganz sicher keinen Schaukelstuhl. Man sollte sich jedoch mit der Abstimmung am Anfang beschäftigen und seine optimalen Werte ( Druck ) herausfinden.

Ich fahre bei 75 kg, 7 bar SPV und 11 Bar in der Luftkammer da wippt nichts und Wurzeln, Bordsteine etc. werden sanft weggebügelt.

Der Dämpfer sollte jedoch vor jeden grösseren Ritt kurz richtig mit Druck versorgt werden. ( lt. Manitou Anleitung ca. alle 8 Std. ) Das kurze aufpumpem mit der Dämpferpumpe dauert ca. 1 Minute, da man die Ventile beim XC6 gut erreicht bei den 2005'er sogar noch besser.

Vorteil beim SPV ist man hat die Hände immer am Lenker und immer einen funktionsfähigen Dämpfer, denn auch beim Lockout gibt es Wurzeln, Steine etc. die dann der Rücken schlucken muss.

SPV ist für mich wie im Auto die Automatik, FINDE ICH GEIL.

Gruss  aus Berlin, checkb


----------



## Coolwater (24. Oktober 2004)

ich hab nochmal ne frage zum XC3:

hat die kurbel vierkant oder vielzahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolwater (24. Oktober 2004)

hi, ich hab noch ne frage zum xc3:

was taugt der dämpfer, bzw mit welchen ähnlichen modellen ist er zu vergleichen? was kann man da einstellen (druck-, zugstufe, lockout)?

coolwater


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Oktober 2004)

Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich schon mitgeschnitten, aber naja, wollte halt zu meiner Beruhigung Informationen aus erster Hand, auch bezüglich Lockout ja/nein.
> Ich schwanke noch zwischen xc 5 o. 4....
> 
> Gruß
> ...





http://www.answerproducts.com/items.asp?deptid=1&itemid=18

Hersteller-Homepages wissen viel...


----------



## fone (25. Oktober 2004)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage, hat eigentlich schon jemand den *Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way* Dämpfer gefahren und wenn ja, wie verhält sich der denn so ? Ich meine ob er auch nur wirklich dann dämpft wenn er soll oder ob ein Wippen im Hinterbau zu spüren ist. Mein Dealer meinte nämlich das die SPV Technik noch nicht wirklich ausgereift ist und das der Dämpfer, wenn man z.B. einen Bordstein runter fährt, gar nicht "anspringt".
> 
> Einen völligen Lockout hat der ja nicht, oder ?



rtichtig, einen völligen lockout hat der nicht.
bewegung im hinterbau ist zb im wiegetritt zu spüren.
wippen, also ein rythmisches bewegen ist eigentlich nicht zu spüren.
beim bordstein runterfahren spricht (springt) der dämpfer an.





			
				dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Knuffi
> 
> Bin vorletzte Woche ein Mietbike mit SPV auf Mallorca gefahren; ich, subjektiv gesehen, gebe deinem Händler recht. Entweder spricht die Federung schlecht an, oder mit wenig Druck in der SPV-Kammer gefahren, hast Du trotzdem ein Schaukelstuhl. Fazit: Wer rund pedaliert braucht kein SPV. Ein Argument das für SPV spricht, ist sicherlich das Fahren im Wiegetritt, aber mal ehrlich:siehst Du viele Biker die im Wiegetritt fahren? Ich sehe jedenfalls wenige, und wann, dann nur für einige Meter. M.E. ist ein Fahrwerk, dass ich selber "lockouten" kann viel sinnvoller, leichter, nicht so wartungsanfällig und alls angenehmer Nebeneffekt zumeist auch günstiger in der Anschaffung, und daher die bessere Investition...rein subjektiv gesehen.
> 
> Gruss daCrazy1




hört sich stark nach einem 1-gelenker an.


----------



## Knuffi (25. Oktober 2004)

Bist Du denn zufrieden mit Deinem XC4 ?

Ich liebäugle immer noch mit dem neuen XC6   

Scheint vom Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis top zu sein. Den einzigen Zweifel den ich noch habe liegt darin, daß ich nicht weiß, wie es sich fährt und man es ja auch vorher schlecht probe fahren kann. Das Risiko muss ich also eingehen und dann hoffe ich mal das die Jungs bei Canyon das Bike auch wirklich optimal auf einen abstimmen zu können, da habe ich auch noch so meine Zweifel   

Wie ist das eigentlich, musst Du öfters Luft in den Dämpfer pumpen, oder verliert der keine ?


----------



## fone (25. Oktober 2004)

naja ab und zu sollte man schonmal die pumpe an den dämpfer halten, zumindest zur kontrolle, spätestens dabei entweicht immer genug luft, dass sich das nachpumpen lohnt 

ich bin sehr zufrieden. es ist halt ein 4-gelenker von relativ beliebter statur/bauart  (meins) 

achso, luftdruck in dämpfer und gabel musst du schon selber richtig abstimmen, ist sicher 1. geschmackssache und 2. etwas langwieriger.


gruß
fone


----------



## dacrazy1 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi Zusammen

Leider liegt ihr falsch, bin im Urlaub ein 4-Gelenker gefahren (Bike aus D; made in Taiwan; kein Canyon).
Klar kann man mit der korrekten Einstellung im zehntel PSI-Bereich noch optimieren, da habt ihr vollkommen recht, aber jetzt das aber: es waren wie erwähnt Mieträder aus diesem Modelljahr, d.h. sie hatten schon einige Kilometer und einige verschiedene Fahrer über sich ergehen lassen müssen und dies war nicht zu übersehen resp. denn Federelementen anzumerken. Black vorne und SPV-Dämpfer hinten bringen keine konstante Performance mehr. Die Buchsen an der Gabel waren ausgeschlagen, die Dämpfer abzustimmen war eine Glückssache. Entweder unsensibel, oder eben viel zu weich....nach einem Jahr. Bin mir von anderen Fahrwerkherstellern eine bessere Qualität und Performance gewohnt. Diese Probleme waren an mehreren Bikes festzustellen. Unter den Bikern war keiner (!) vom System überwältigt oder gar der Meinung er müsse dies an seinem Bike auch haben. 
Meine Freundin hatte noch die viel grösseren Probleme mit der Abstimmung; liegt wahrscheinlich an ihrem Gewicht (167cm, 54 kg). Diesen Eindruck bestätigte mir auch ein Guide. Nun ja, ich werde mich wohl für ein Fox-Fahrwerk entscheiden und im Frühling für meine Freundin und mich 2 XC's von Canyon kaufen.

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## fone (25. Oktober 2004)

wie sahen die fox-federelemente der mietbikes aus? oder waren keine mit fox da?

abgesehen davon, wie bekommst du einen vernünftigen 4-gelenker zum richtig wippen-> Schaukelstuhl? 
vom FSR kannste ja nicht zu sehr verwöhnt sein?

gruß
fone


----------



## dacrazy1 (25. Oktober 2004)

@fone
Nein, es waren keine Fox-Federelemente im Einsatz. X-Fusion war an den ganz günstigen Bikes verbaut und sonst nur Manitou. Und betreffend FSR hast Du recht; ich bin nicht verwöhnt. Aber die Fox-Elemente die ich bis anhin gefahren bin, haben mich betreffend Haltbarkeit und Serienstreuung überzeugt. Ich hatte damit noch nie einen Defekt und die Justage ist wirklich erste Sahne. Wahrscheinlich habe ich von SPV auch zuviel erwartet; die Presse lobt es bekanntlich in allen Tönen. Tatsache bleibt, rein subjektiv, je mehr Technik, desto empfindlicher, und die von uns gefahren Federelemente konnten keinen überzeugen. Vielleicht lag es an der Abstimmung. Ok mag sein. Vielleicht waren sie auch defekt? Weiss ich nicht, aber das über 12 Biker davon nicht gerade begeistert waren spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache. Darunter hatte es nicht nur "Normalos" sonder auch einige Spezies. 

Gruss daCrazy1


----------



## Quellekatalog (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube, dass mit Mietbikes einfach enorm schlecht umgegangen wird. Außerdem dürften sie mies gewartet worden sein.
Ausgeschlagene Buchsen? Das schafft man nur mit miesester Behandlung!

Ein Freund v. mir fährt seit dieser Saison ein ES5 - und das recht hart. SPV in Gabel u. Dämpfer funktioniert nach wie vor hervorragend u. lässt sich einfach abstimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (25. Oktober 2004)

ich glaub auch: wer sein Rad nicht liebt....  ich hatte bisher keine probs mit spv und manitou!!

gruss wbb


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2004)

ich denke egal ob Fox, Manitou oder irgendwelche anderen Dämpfer, nach einer Saison ohne Wartung, jeder pumpt und fummelt an dem Teil rum gibt jede Marke den Löffel ab. 

Gruss checkb

PS: Meine Freundin fährt ein Jekyll und hat auch keine Probleme mit SPV.


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2004)

dacrazy1 schrieb:
			
		

> @fone
> Wahrscheinlich habe ich von SPV auch zuviel erwartet; die Presse lobt es bekanntlich in allen Tönen. Tatsache bleibt, rein subjektiv, je mehr Technik, desto empfindlicher, und die von uns gefahren Federelemente konnten keinen überzeugen. Vielleicht lag es an der Abstimmung. Ok mag sein. Vielleicht waren sie auch defekt? Weiss ich nicht, aber das über 12 Biker davon nicht gerade begeistert waren spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache. Darunter hatte es nicht nur "Normalos" sonder auch einige Spezies.
> 
> Gruss daCrazy1



ja, die presse ist immer so eine sache
12 biker ist schon ne menge holz. aber hat keiner von denen mal einen "frischen", richtig abgestimmten spv-dämpfer gefahren?
die abstimmung geht natürlich auch nicht von jetzt auf gleich, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich meinen dämpfer mittlerweile mit minimalem spv-druck fahre. wippt trotzdem nicht.

HEY! ich sag ja nicht dass nen FOX-fahrwerk keine feine sache ist! 1.wahl

also hf! 

gruß
fone


----------



## weissbierbiker (26. Oktober 2004)

ja klar fox ist schon cool  

 wbb


----------



## dacrazy1 (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi
Glaube auch, dass in SPV mehr steckt als ich erfahren konnte; probier mal ein neues Fahrwerk aus; ein Mietwagen von Budget/AVIS würd ich ja auch nicht als Referenz für eine Fahrzeugmarke ansehen.

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## rboncube (26. Oktober 2004)

checkb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo daCrazy1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde mich echt krankmachen,wenn ich vor jeder Tour das Teil aufpumpen müßte.Möchte biken und nicht die ganze Zeit pumpen.Man könnt gerade meinen ohne SPV ist ein Fully unfahrbar.Vor zwei Jahren war der DT Swiss mit Lockout das größte.Und ihr werdet´s nicht glauben,die Bikes damit rocken.Auch fast ohne wippen,dafür aber ein top ansprechverhalten.

PS:Automatik find ich langweilig.Schalte lieber selbst.  

Ciao RENE´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDMarc (27. Oktober 2004)

Sehr schöne bikes!

Möchte gerne die Rahmengeometrie der 22" wissen?


----------



## fone (27. Oktober 2004)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich echt krankmachen,wenn ich vor jeder Tour das Teil aufpumpen müßte.Möchte biken und nicht die ganze Zeit pumpen.Man könnt gerade meinen ohne SPV ist ein Fully unfahrbar.Vor zwei Jahren war der DT Swiss mit Lockout das größte.Und ihr werdet´s nicht glauben,die Bikes damit rocken.Auch fast ohne wippen,dafür aber ein top ansprechverhalten.
> 
> PS:Automatik find ich langweilig.Schalte lieber selbst.
> 
> Ciao RENE´



schön 
viel spaß.
darf ich auch anders? 
danke


----------



## rboncube (27. Oktober 2004)

Hab ich´s jemand verboten???  
Ist ja nur meine Meinung zum aktuellen SPV-Hype.
Und immer feste nachpumpen  .

Ciao Rene´


----------



## trimming180 (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi Staabi,

gibt es eines der Nerve XC Modelle auch mit der 240S Nabe? Die 240er ist meines Wissens von 2003 und auch nicht mehr auf der DT Swiss Seite zu finden?!?! 
Bei den Nerve RC ist das Topmodell mit der 240S ausgestattet...
Gruss
Simon


----------



## Staabi (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

selbstredend sind alle 240er Naben in unseren 2005er Bikes die 240 S. Sorry, die Spec-Listen sind noch in einer sehr frühen Version ins Forum gekommen, da kann sowas schon mal durchrutschen. Für den Katalog werden sie gerade überarbeitet und mindestens 1500x kontrolliert .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Christian_74 (3. November 2004)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich´s jemand verboten???
> Ist ja nur meine Meinung zum aktuellen SPV-Hype.
> Und immer feste nachpumpen  .
> 
> Ciao Rene´



FX 4000 ´04
3 Monate alt, 700 km drauf.
Einmal die richtige SPV Einstellung gefunden, nie wieder angefasst.
Kein Wippen, und dass bei ein Eingelenker.

Nachpumpen? Ich hab schon vergessen welchen Druck ich drauf hatte weil ich nicht hinterher sein muss  .


Ah, und der Ansprechverhalten ist klasse.


----------



## Compagnon (3. November 2004)

Wieviel Federweg hat denn das FX hinten? Canyon geizt hier irgendwie mit den Angaben.


----------



## fiesermöpp (3. November 2004)

Hallo,

120 mm lt. Canyon Angaben.

Gruß
filialmann


----------



## rboncube (3. November 2004)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> FX 4000 ´04
> 3 Monate alt, 700 km drauf.
> Einmal die richtige SPV Einstellung gefunden, nie wieder angefasst.
> Kein Wippen, und dass bei ein Eingelenker.
> ...




Schön für dich.Ist ja auch ok.Habe aber auch schon viel gegenteiliges gehört.

Happy Trails
Ciao Rene´


----------



## weissbierbiker (4. November 2004)

bei mir ist der druck im spv beim xc 4 auch seit märz konstant, ich muss jedesmal bei kontrolle nur das nachpumpen was im sclauch der dämpferpumpe bis zum druckmesser verschwindet--also: dämpfer ist dicht--hab auch noch nichts anderes gehört (bisher)--aber der denkfehler das der druck welcher im schlauch verschwindet aus dem dämpfer entwichen wäre den hat man schon oft gelesen.

gruss wbb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. November 2004)

ich hab auch schon unheimlich viel *gehört*.
aber wieso herrscht dieses misstrauen nur gegen den swinger? was ist mit den anderen luftdämpfern?
die sache mit der luft beim swinger ist, dass das volumen der spv-kammer so klein ist, dass die luft beim "unkonzentrierten" aufschrauben der pumpe, oder ausgenudeltem, dreckigem gewinde an der pumpe (meine ist zb ziemlich hinüber) usw. usf. relativ leicht entweicht. *piff* und die kammer ist fast leer.
dann kann man schnell denken: oh, da ist ja keine luft mehr drin.

 

gruß
fone


----------



## Beginner (4. November 2004)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> FX 4000 ´04
> 3 Monate alt, 700 km drauf.
> Einmal die richtige SPV Einstellung gefunden, nie wieder angefasst.
> Kein Wippen, und dass bei ein Eingelenker.
> ...



Nerve XC5 6Monate/2500km: siehe oben!


----------



## meisterfolldepp (4. November 2004)

Es ist klar, daß Du hier keine Infos preisgeben kannst, die noch nicht endgültig geklärt sind. 
Interessant wäre allerdings die Rahmengeometrie für die feststehenden Rahmengrößen (Oberrohrlänge, Vorbau, Winkel, etc.). Könntest Du die hier posten?

Danke im Voraus,

MFD


----------



## kimpel (7. November 2004)

meint ihr ein xc8 passt bei 80kg (wegen der marta bremsen) das xc6 hat mir nämlich zuviele iridium parts, von denen man (ich) leider nich genug weis und deshalb lieber die finger von wech lasse

achso dat bike soll für das benutzt werden für was es geschaffen worden ist, haustrails, touren, evtl. alpne und andere gebirge und der ein oder andere marathon


----------



## oliver7701 (8. November 2004)

hi,
steht das gewicht fürs:

Nerve XC 8 und
Nerve XC 9 schon fest?

das mr8 wiegt 11,05 kg. ist das mr8 auf das xc 8 projezierbar? wenn der rahmen jetzt also 10 % weniger wiegt, wie lautet dann das gesamtgewicht.

gruss und danke,

oli


----------



## Mörderpinguin (9. November 2004)

Bei der Manitou Black Super 90-120 mm RTA aus dem XC4 kann man doch den Federweg verstellen, oder? Geht das vom Lenker aus, oder wir muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. November 2004)

1. Gabel hat nicht RTA sondern RTWD. (dürfte ein Fehler sein, außer es gibt da wieder irgendwelche OEM-Extrawürste...)

2. Ist am oberen Ende des rechten Gabelholms zu verstellen.


----------



## ChrHurek (10. November 2004)

kann man bei der black super air, wie am XC6 verbaut, SPV nachrüsten?


----------

